# XAMPP MySQL-Passwort



## tekal (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe Xampp und ein Problem:
habe mein Benutzernamen root ein anderes Passwort verpasst, jetzt sagt mir der Server andauernd ich würde mich mit falschem Passwort anmelden, wenn ich "phpMyAdmin" von der localhost-Seite öffne.

Dabei hat er mich nach keinem Passwort gefragt! Wo muss ich mich anmelden? habe schon mal gesucht aber nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mai 2010)

Hast du auch die 
	
	
	
	





```
config.inc.php
```
 im phpMyAdmin Ordner entsprechend angepasst?


----------



## tekal (4. Mai 2010)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> Hast du auch die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein muss ich das ?

Kann es sein, wenn man in dieser "config.inc.php" den "auth-type" auf was anderes stellt, die Abfrage auch über Eingabe gemacht werden kann??


----------



## eRaaaa (4. Mai 2010)

Wenn du das Passwort über die Security-Konsole (http://localhost/security/) geändert hast nicht (dann sollte es aber eig. auch nicht zu dem Problem führen) , sonst wahrscheinlich ja, ein Blick hineinwerfen und schauen was bei password steht kann sicherlich nicht schaden ;D

/edit: mit auth type = cookie wird einem ein Fenster mit nick+pwd angezeigt ja


----------

